
Toshiba shows TV with Playstation Cell Chip - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3203198/toshiba-shows-tv-with-playstation-cell-chip/
======
rbanffy
I will find it interesting the day I can network a bunch of the running Linux.

A fully programmable TV set is a very interesting concept, but I wonder if
anyone outside this forum would actually want one.

I can easily imagine a wall of those running come cool visualization program.

